# Advice on a Benelli



## cowaterfowler (Aug 18, 2008)

I have started looking at the Benelli Nova for goose hunting. I am looking for a little advice. What barrel length should I get and what choke should I use?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I still use the factory mod choke that came with the Nova. For me it throws a fantastic pattern. This particular shotgun like Remington Ultra Shok.


----------



## cowaterfowler (Aug 18, 2008)

THanks ruger. What barrel length do you have?


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

my benelli nova is a 26 inch and i love it........it can reach out aways to take down the big honkers but yet again it lays a nice pattern down when there locked up comin to the hole.....also perfect for duck hunting ..... overall the gun is very nice but i will say that for me the recoil sytem hasnt been worth a darn.......call me a ***** or whatever but thats just what i think.....i expect a better recoil system from benelli....i am kind of ashamed on them about that


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

o ya about the chokes.........when i bought my nova i never thought about takin the chokes until last month lol.......i had my modified in all fall and all spring it worked fine with the canadas if they dont get out beyond 40 yards then you might want to switch to a full choke......but for snow geese i would def. put in the full because you never no what can happen when you hunt those things


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

cowaterfowler said:


> THanks ruger. What barrel length do you have?


26" Sorry about that.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

honker85 said:


> o ya about the chokes.........when i bought my nova i never thought about takin the chokes until last month lol.......i had my modified in all fall and all spring it worked fine with the canadas if they dont get out beyond 40 yards then you might want to switch to a full choke......but for snow geese i would def. put in the full because you never no what can happen when you hunt those things


I'd second that. Not even sure what my pattern looks like beyond 40 yards. I like it cause we shoot beaver ponds and lakes. the shots can easily range from 10 yards to 40+ yards. I wanted a choke and load that was consistent across the board. I hate changing out laods and chokes.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have a 26 on my nova and wish i woulda went with a 28 thats what i put on my SBE 2 and i like the longer barrel alot better. love both the guns never had a problem with either


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

honker85 said:


> my benelli nova is a 26 inch and i love it........it can reach out aways to take down the big honkers but yet again it lays a nice pattern down when there locked up comin to the hole.....also perfect for duck hunting ..... overall the gun is very nice but i will say that for me the recoil sytem hasnt been worth a darn.......call me a p*$$y or whatever but thats just what i think.....i expect a better recoil system from benelli....i am kind of ashamed on them about that


You DO know the standard Nova does not have a recoil system in it, right?


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

i guess i just figured it would have atleast something......thanks for the information.......haha no wonder i about had to go to the chiropractor after shootin two boxes of 3 1/2 inchs in the spring


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

:lol:

Your thinking of the supernova.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The Super nova does, but not to Nova. And it really isn't a system. It is a pump gun! can't really change much!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Recoil reduction= weight in the stock.

The theory is, heavier gun= less recoil.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> The Super nova does, but not to Nova.


I think we established this. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

huntingdude16 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > The Super nova does, but not to Nova.
> ...


Looks like you hit submit alittle faster!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

2 minutes faster. 8)


----------



## dkcaller14 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a Nova, I have had no problems with recoil. It may be because I am 6'2" 250, but this gun is great. Like on the comercials, I have used it as an ice pick to get out for ditches, a boat paddle, dropped in mud. It still fires like the day I got it. I have the 28" barrell and it is great and i keep the mod. choke in it. Good luck with the new gun


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

factory mod choke on the nova patterns better than most... get a pattern master and you will be able to really get some good patterns out of it and reach out and touch high flying snow geese and still pound the honkers in the pocket. As far as barrel length I shot a 28" with factory mod for a few years before i got a fancy camo 26" and they do poke a little more than the 26" barrel but with the pattern master on both 28 and 26 it did not make a difference on the barrel length. If you have the money buy the pattern master if not leave your factory on and don't waste your money on cheaper choke tubes.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

I have a Nova with a 26" barrel. Its my primary gun and is the same length as my backup gun which is a 28" Winchester 1200. Factory Modified choke is great. For snow geese I have a Hunters Specialties .675 Undertaker for #2 Hevi-shot and a .695 Carlsons Long Range for big steel. Both pattern great out to 50 yards.

Limbsaver makes a great recoil pad for this gun. Its sticky but a little Armour All takes care of that from what I hear. Never use the stuff but I'll find some before season. Benelli also has a recoil reduction set up that installs inside the stock of the Nova. I put the larger one in mine. 4 1/2 inch or ounce, I don't remember which. Couple that with a 2 round magazine extension and its a beast to carry around but shoots nice.

Its a great gun. Got it for Fathers Day so I'll keep it forever.


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll sell you mine for a good deal. two years old, used a few times by the wife(she got a semi now). email me at - [email protected] if interested


----------



## cowaterfowler (Aug 18, 2008)

jmayerl said:


> I'll sell you mine for a good deal. two years old, used a few times by the wife(she got a semi now). email me at - [email protected] if interested


I sent an email. Thanks.


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

I had a benilli with the max 4 camo and a 28" barrel. Couldn't hit to save my life and the camo paint made it tough to cycle. Traded it with my friend for his regular black nova with a 26'' and never been happier! For some reason, and I know it's only a couple of inches different, the 28 felt like I was holding a long broom handle and could never get around quick enough. Switched to the 26 and it's great. Leave a mod in for the geese and it shocks me when it brings them down from way up. For pheasants I switch to the IC choke and it does the job. The black one cycles way better too. It was like going from being extremely frustrated and not knowing why I was missing to now, at least when I do miss I know why and % has gone way up. Black nova 26" barrel all the way. Great all around gun. I think what it comes down to is to find what gun "fits" you personally.


----------

